# What is the login / root password of FreeBSD for Raspberry?



## Spartrekus (Jan 4, 2019)

Hello,

What is the login / root password of FreeBSD for Raspberry?

I copied the image of FreeBSD for Pi on the SD scandisk (using dd as regularly of image.img).
Plug and start the PI.
SSH is available and ready to run:
   ssh pi@10.0.0.100     <-- this is my PI for first login. 
   ssh root@10.0.0.100 with root as password does not work.

What is the root pass too, because pkg install & adduser will be soon needed. ?

here the image:
https://download.freebsd.org/ftp/sn...NT-arm64-aarch64-RPI3-20190103-r342707.img.xz

Thank you very much!

Best regards


----------



## rjohn (Jan 4, 2019)

https://wiki.freebsd.org/FreeBSD/arm/Raspberry Pi

The default passwords for the images are freebsd/freebsd and root/root .


----------



## Spartrekus (Jan 4, 2019)

freebsd/freebsd worked fine. 

thank you !

I saw that 
su root:
needs empty password. (but not so sure).


----------

